# SV recommendation on SV container fits Anova



## fayborg (Oct 6, 2019)

I have been using either a pot or cooler to SV.  I was looking at some containers that had a lid and rack inside.  But then I noticed it said it wouldn’t work with the Anova WiFi/Bluetooth.

I am looking for recommendations on a clear container with a lid and rack (that work with Anova WiFi/Bluetooth) Was thinking approximately 12 qt range would be a versatile size.  I am open to any thoughts or suggestions.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 6, 2019)

Here's what I bought that works well


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2019)

What Piney is showing looks Great !!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 6, 2019)

I use all kinds of stuff . Depends on what I'm doing . What Piney shows is my go to . 






I got the rack in the kitchen department at Lowes . It's for sheet tray storage in a base cabinet . Works good for this .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 6, 2019)

Anova has a container they are selling now that is made specifically for the Anova. I use a cooler I modified.


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 6, 2019)

Agreed with piney recommendation. This is what I use depending on a current project:


----------



## dr k (Oct 6, 2019)

I insulated a big thin aluminum stock pot I never used. Used tin snips to make a cut out in the lid for the SV and wrap in a towel and another over the lid.


----------



## Andyroo (Oct 6, 2019)

This is the container that I use, got it at a kitchen supply store for $25 including lid. The lid is flimsy enough that you can cut it with scissors, I just cut the lid to fit my sous vide.


----------



## fayborg (Oct 8, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your response.


----------



## baseballguy99 (Oct 29, 2019)

I have the exact same setup as pineywoods and it works great!


----------

